# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Bonjour, en galère pour taper du code

## Papypoule fr

Bonjour!

Actuellement en train de tenter le développez couché 4, me voici coincé quant à taper ce signe: "{ " dans le modevelop... La preuve étant que j'arrive à le taper ici, ainsi que sur mon bloc note (je ne suis pas une flèche, mais quand même!!), voici que mon pc me refuse de taper ceci: "{ "  !!!
i need somebody help^^.

----------


## Koala77

Salut,

Tu arrives à taper d'autres caractères spéciaux sans problème ? Genre (, [, ], ) = + etc ? Ou d'ailleurs }, ca passe ? Tu fais comment pour taper ce symbole, avec la touche Alt Gr + 4 ? Tu utilises quel type de clavier (Azerty, Querty, exotique...), quel marque ?

----------


## Papypoule fr

alors j'ai un portable asus avec clavier azerty, j'utilise donc ....pas alt gr et 4, que je vais m'empresser de tester!!...HOO le boulet!! 
Merci de la réponse, Koala77^^...Magique, ca marche!!

----------


## Nattefrost

Je comprend pas, du coup tu le tapais comment le '{'  si pas avec alt gr 4?

----------


## bilbo10

Vu que j'ai une touche sur mon clavier pour '{' je suppose qu'il faisait comme ça aussi ^^

(Sinon y a la technique du c/c :D)

----------


## Nattefrost

D'accord, je connais pas ces claviers  ::P:  .
Pis pour le copier coller bof, on est souvent amené à c/c  des lignes de code quand on programme donc c'est vraiment la galère.

----------

